# Berkley MF 40 Vibes look good!



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Just checked out Pure Fishing TV and spotted this clip...

http://www.purefishingtv.com.au/?p=131

2 in a pack, almost 6 for the price of a Mask Vibe.

40mm, bigger on the way and rattle chambers coming...

Bring on mid June!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the sound of them Derek.

For $100 you can buy the whole color range and split it it with a friend and have 1 of each color, what a bargain.

June is not that far away 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

They look the goods don't they. Very cheap will be interesting. I'll get some to try on the big bass in Wivenhoe and see how they hold up to the smashing.


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

i am without a doubt gonna buy some  
cant wait for june 8)


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

Like the look of them,
hoping to hear some reports soon
cheers


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

check these out
http://www.purefishing.com.au/berkleypr ... 01_archive.
http://www.purefishing.com.au/berkleypr ... chive.html


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

After seeing these advertised in the latest fishing monthly I thought I would go down to my local, Charltons, and have a squiz at them with intent to buy. Unfortunately they are not out until the end of the month. They have about 300 packets on order though and are about $13 for a pack containg two. Not too sure about some of the colours available though....


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

i tried one last sunday that i got off the rep at the tackle shop.
didnt have any luck with it on sunday as the bream where hard to get and very fussy on what they wanted to eat.
they swam great and i only had one colour but am keen to try some of the other colours as they look great









wayne


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

what do you reckon about the hooks


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

breamski said:


> what do you reckon about the hooks


the hooks are ok but like all trebles they will end up a bit bent after a few decent size bream chew on them

wayne


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone seen them in the shops yet?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Maca said:


> Anyone seen them in the shops yet?


I rang my local yesterday and they said there is a delay in the shipment, looking like the end of July, early August now 

Cheers


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> I rang my local yesterday and they said there is a delay in the shipment, looking like the end of July, early August now
> Cheers


Thanks for that.

I think their price suits my tight ass budget.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Sel just rang Charltons they now have them in stock. Heading there today to grab a few. So they should be filtering through the tackle places shortly


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Goodo Wayne

I'll get there this arvo 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I grabbed 3 packs of the heavier ones. Will give them a swim this weekend sometime. Maybe they can get me a bass....nothing else will.
I don't know how long they will last, the quality doesn't seem that good but at $12.95 for a 2 pack, who cares!!!

I did get some advice on how to work my blades to entice the bass to strike in Billies so I think I will give it another shot this weekend. Weather looks perfect!


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

I picked up a packet from Mossops today - $12.95. What's everyone else selling them for?

Went for the heavier ones in Sunrise colour (clear guts, green body and black on top). I'll give them a go on Sunday morning and report back.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I bought them at my local, yep $12.95 for a pack of two.

I took the whole color range, I got the heavier ones at 8.6 grams. I like the size, I will put a color of each in my saltwater and bassing tackle trays.

There seems to be 8 different colors some are very similar.

I reckon they will be one hot bream lure 

Cheers


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

I tried mine out at Clear Island Waters and came up with a big donut. The fishing was slow so its hard to right them off.

I gave the second lure to Shappy and he gave it a throw around Tinny Crk and got nothing, but once again the fishing was slow so no conclusion there.

One thing I did notice is the colour variation. My lure (colour: Sunrise) is definitely more green then those in the pictures in the post.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I gave mine a shot in the port of Brisbane on Tuesday morning. I managed to land a 41cm flattie on one and he had engulfed it with the lure right down his gob. Managed to get it out and let him go. 15mins later I hooked up to a nicer specimen, around 60cm but he managed to bite through my leader before I got him into the net. They certainly worked a treat for me and I think I'll be getting some more shortly.


----------



## skitterrye (Dec 2, 2008)

Wayne, thanks for the report on the Lizards ..... went and picked up four boxes of the lures (heavies) myself tonight...... got them for $11.99 at Anaconda tight lines JG


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

I see motackle has for 10.95 if you buy 6 or more.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bought 2 packets of these and swam them today (brother inlaw up for a fishing holiday so fishing from stinkboat).

My first impressions of these were:

1. They seem to tangle on casting more than anything I have used before. I have used blades a lot and had this issue to a much lesser degree with Damiki Vaults, but the MF40 was woeful for this. At one stage I was only managing one tangle free cast in three. Mine also loved to tangle whilst being retrieved - mostly on the 'drop'. May be a technique issue and solely my fault, but I have not had this many hook foulups with blades before and my brother inlaw was having the same issue.

2. I got 5.6 gram models and they cast a treat.......really fly into the never never (Note to Arpie: Warn those on the Forster bridge before casting!!).

3. I found they very easily caught weedbeds - moreso than other blades I use. They grab easily if allowed to drop down close to the top of the weedbeds.

4. We never caught a fish on them despite fishing with them for a number of hours and in a number of different locations. In fairness however we never caught fish on anything other than SX40's for the day - and then we seemed to attact more Blackfish than anything else!!

5. Their action, to me, did not seem as strong and convincing as other blades (Damiki Vault, TT Switchblade, Koolabung). Bear in mind this was MY opinion and not one of a fish!

I have not given up on them - after all it was a hard day out all round. I was using the standard 'lift and drop' method that I have had success on with other blades and seems to be applicable to the MF40 (according published reviews). Will have to keep trying....

What are the thoughts of others?

Bart70


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Had a quick go last weekend. They seem to swim almost in a vertical position - is this right? No interest from fish but nothing was happening anyway so hard to tell if they were working.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Fished them this morning in the upper Tweed for some success but it was painfully frustrating at 1st. Plenty of foul ups but once I got around that it was good fun. Not as much action as I expected andyou really need to control the drop otherwise they will foul up. :? 
Landed 7 Bream (all legal) 1 Eeltail Catfish and 5 Bass all 35cm + and smoked by a rather large creature who kept one of my lures (Watermelon Pearl). Most hits were on the drop and unlike blades, the fish seem to have a couple of grabs at the lure if they somehow miss the hooks. I will be getting some more to try in the canals.
So yes they work ;-)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Mick,

Can you elaborate on what you mean by controlling the drop?

I usually lift my rod tip then lower it as I wind some of the slack in.......letting it settle on the bottom for a few secs before repeating. I would imagine that to control the drop you are lowering more slowly as you wind and hence 'controlling' how fast it drops?

This was one of my major problems......it would foul hook on the retrieve.

Bart70


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Bart70 said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> Can you elaborate on what you mean by controlling the drop?
> 
> ...


Spot on Bart, I found i had to jig as you would with a blade or plastic but hold the rod up and lower the lure winding slowly down. I found the fish biting more than striking on the drop and they also pick it up off the bottom as normal. You cant be too agressive with the jigging as it fouls more often and found it easier with my longer rod (7ft) as it had more leverage and control. 1st outing though and maybe I just got lucky today but will persevere with that tactic and see how it works in other areas.
Hope this helps


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Tried these out for the first time on friday in the glenelg river. At the moment blades seem to be the go there. I caught a dozen or so undersize bream and one legal one. The MF 40 outfished my other vibes 2 to 1 so i was quite impressed although they don't seem to have the same action as the others. Anyway I think they are a worthwhile addition to the lure box.


----------

